# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Sherwood & Onkyo for home theatre?

## bcp

Advice or experience with these welcome -  
* Today only (don't you love it) can get 40% off *Sherwood GSP5110 sky 50900 speakers* (so for c.$300).  Are they ...ok?
* Also an *Onkyo TX SR313* amplifier for $264.  I currently have a wintal avr-2015, so don't HAVE to buy the amp, but the wintal is a bit dated. 
I have magnificent 4ohm Jamo speakers, but can't afford the $$$ for an amplifier to drive them in home theatre.  At the c.$500 range this is the best I've seen.

----------


## SirOvlov

Can only comment on the makes really as i've been out of the game for a while but I did always have a soft spot for Onkyo. Would say though, save the pennies and get something a little higher price bracket if you can, future proof for longer and have power to drive your Jamo's

----------


## David.Elliott

So, if you use both, does that make it a Shonky-o Home Theatre System?

----------


## Moondog55

To be honest I don't think there is all that much difference between brands and models at that end of the HT spectrum. Why not use your Yamos'? Those ONKYO amps should each have the current capability to drive 4R speakers

----------

